# Nicotine facts or myths?



## Spongebob (12/8/17)

https://vapeafrica.co.za/vaping-low-nicotine-e-liquids-may-increase-carbonyl-exposure/

http://vaping411.com/nicotine-salts/

Just some interesting reads?  note the nic strength on the JUUL pods though?   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (13/8/17)

Interesting articles, thanks. I had heard about the nic salts and was intrigued to try some but, on closer examination, it seems to do the exact opposite of what I'm aiming for. I want to reduce my dependence on nic, not increase it. I'm not very comfortable with vaping companies chemically engineering nic to be more addictive. It's the sort of thing for which big tobacco are justly condemned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

